# Any Natural remedies to increase your height by 3-4 inches?



## NoHabloIngles (Aug 14, 2018)

I hate being 5'9, All those videos i've seen on females discriminating us manlets solely on height gets me extremely depressed. I always wandered how I would be like being 6'1, not having issues picking up stuff from tall places when without resorting to having to get a chair, females not mogging you in height (My Female Cousin mogs me in height tremendously), people know not to fuck with you due to the huge difference in height. And best of all you're chances of swimming in pussy increases by 10x of what you are now. 

I've tried stretching so far, haven't noticed a single change in my height yet.


----------



## SchrodingersDick (Aug 14, 2018)

Impossible if your growth plates are closed.

I’m also 5’9”. I wear lifts and that brings me to 5’10.75” in shoes. It’s better than being 5’9”, I cope by telling myself atleast I’m at average height in lifts

What country are you in ? Maybe in some place like Germany 5’9” is death tier.. but not in the states


----------



## UBER (Aug 14, 2018)

How old are you?


----------



## NoHabloIngles (Aug 14, 2018)

UBER said:


> How old are you?


21 years old


----------



## UBER (Aug 14, 2018)

NoHabloIngles said:


> 21 years old


Idk if you can naturally.
Maybe if you run a GH peptide stack for a year you can get maximum an inch.
Did you see your growth plates with a doctor?


----------



## NoHabloIngles (Aug 14, 2018)

SchrodingersDick said:


> Impossible if your growth plates are closed.
> 
> I’m also 5’9”. I wear lifts and that brings me to 5’10.75” in shoes. It’s better than being 5’9”, I cope by telling myself atleast I’m at average height in lifts
> 
> What country are you in ? Maybe in some place like Germany 5’9” is death tier.. but not in the states


The main issue with wearing lift is that people can spot you out and possibly ridicule the shit out of you for being a manlet who tries to hide it with insoles.


UBER said:


> Idk if you can naturally.
> Maybe if you run a GH peptide stack for a year you can get maximum an inch.
> Did you see your growth plates with a doctor?


I don't visit doctors tbh. I don't trust them


----------



## SchrodingersDick (Aug 14, 2018)

NoHabloIngles said:


> The main issue with wearing lift is that people can spot you out and possibly ridicule the shit out of you for being a manlet who tries to hide it with insoles.
> 
> I don't visit doctors tbh. I don't trust them




1 inch insoles are not noticeable at all.. they’re not even uncomfortable to walk in.. they also have these 0.4” heels you put underneath the regular insoles.. it’s not much, but every inch counts


----------



## NoHabloIngles (Aug 14, 2018)

SchrodingersDick said:


> 1 inch insoles are not noticeable at all.. they’re not even uncomfortable to walk in.. they also have these 0.4” heels you put underneath the regular insoles.. it’s not much, but every inch counts


But at the end of the day, that's not your natural height. Females seek a guy who is naturally tall, not someone who imitates a certain height with shoes. If you manage to bring a girl to your crib and manage to sex her a bit. The moment you take off those shoes, you already know shes putting her shit back on and leaving your ass.


----------



## LifeIsNEET (Aug 14, 2018)

Eat right and include lean protein in your diet. Avoid too much salty & fatty food. Maybe lessen the intake of soy products, tomatoes, and broad beans.

Get enough Vitamin D, Zinc, and Calcium. Take vitamin supplements. Look into something like glucosamine if you're desperate I suppose. Don't buy any product you'd consider a miracle or cure as well, but you should know that. Scams profit off insecurity.

Fix your posture and keep the hair cut short. Wear clothes that actually compliment your body. (No matter what you look like, they are out there). Slimming colors & Vertical patterns, Skinny Jeans.

Maybe get lits or inserts man, but that's really up to you. There isn't a lot you can do post-puberty and I just don't believe it's something worth making a focal point. It's like the fact I hate my shoulders and while I can somewhat hide and fix them, they just won't ever be a 10. I can make a 6 out of a 5 maybe, but it just is what it is.


----------



## NoHabloIngles (Aug 14, 2018)

LifeIsNEET said:


> Eat right and include lean protein in your diet. Avoid too much salty & fatty food. Maybe lessen the intake of soy products, tomatoes, and broad beans.
> 
> Get enough Vitamin D, Zinc, and Calcium. Take vitamin supplements. Look into something like glucosamine if you're desperate I suppose. Don't buy any product you'd consider a miracle or cure as well, but you should know that. Scams profit off insecurity.
> 
> ...



I'll follow some of your steps to better myself.


----------



## jefferson (Aug 14, 2018)

Yeah a good posture is about all you can do for height at your age, I have heard of leg lengthening surgery but that's not natural and not worth the risk or cost IMO.


----------



## LifeIsNEET (Aug 14, 2018)

NoHabloIngles said:


> I'll follow some of your steps to better myself.



They were somewhat directly related to height, or what is believed, but there really isn't a for sure backing to them. Good luck man, they're good to follow either way or overall appearance and all fronts of health (Mental, physical, emotional).


----------



## Tony (Aug 14, 2018)

LifeIsNEET said:


> Eat right and include lean protein in your diet. Avoid too much salty & fatty food. Maybe lessen the intake of soy products, tomatoes, and broad beans.


Im curious why tomatoes ?


----------



## LifeIsNEET (Aug 14, 2018)

Tony said:


> Im curious why tomatoes ?



So I've seen a few people throughout the years both in person and online mention avoiding nightshades entirely. I think there is a little bit of objective argument for why you can oppose eating them all together, but I don't believe it's ultimately important that you be mindful of avoiding tomatoes or all nightshades. Some people swear by it so I just mentioned it. Partially why I said there was no serious backing to it (especially in relation to height) in my prior post. 

Less verbose... A lot of people vouch for it and there is an argument for avoiding nightshades family entirely. Lack of real research so I think it's worth looking into, but 100% okay to dismiss it and it not making or ruining your life. Sorry for not giving you a definitive answer. I just don't want to spread misinformation or something that may be pseudo-science.


----------



## Gandy (Aug 14, 2018)

No. Don't fall for scams! There is zero way to increase your height once your growth plates close after puberty (age 16-20 for men). All supplements or drugs you will buy are 100% scams. Your maximum height is determined by genetics, if you got optimal nutrition as a teen there is no way to increase it further.

As an adult, there is an (illegal) surgery which is only performed in third world countries like India, called limb lenghtening. It is very expensive (up to $100k). It can add 1-3cm to your height. But they will break your thigh bones, install titanium implants and you will be in a wheelchair for 1-2 years + the results are not certain. Worst case, you spend your life being unable to walk after that. That's not worth going up an inch in height.


----------



## treedude (Aug 14, 2018)

NoHabloIngles said:


> I hate being 5'9, All those videos i've seen on females discriminating us manlets solely on height gets me extremely depressed. I always wandered how I would be like being 6'1, not having issues picking up stuff from tall places when without resorting to having to get a chair, females not mogging you in height (My Female Cousin mogs me in height tremendously), people know not to fuck with you due to the huge difference in height. And best of all you're chances of swimming in pussy increases by 10x of what you are now.
> 
> I've tried stretching so far, haven't noticed a single change in my height yet.


Ur height is determined at age 16 u only gain like 1 more inch after that.


----------



## Nibba (Aug 14, 2018)

If your growth plates are closed there is no permanent way to grow taller. I read an article about exercises that increase height by 2 inches but it's all spinal disc decompression and ligament strecthing


----------



## SchrodingersDick (Aug 14, 2018)

Gandy said:


> No. Don't fall for scams! There is zero way to increase your height once your growth plates close after puberty (age 16-20 for men). All supplements or drugs you will buy are 100% scams. Your maximum height is determined by genetics, if you got optimal nutrition as a teen there is no way to increase it further.
> 
> As an adult, there is an (illegal) surgery which is only performed in third world countries like India, called limb lenghtening. It is very expensive (up to $100k). It can add 1-3cm to your height. But they will break your thigh bones, install titanium implants and you will be in a wheelchair for 1-2 years + the results are not certain. Worst case, you spend your life being unable to walk after that. That's not worth going up an inch in height.


It’s not illegal, performed in first world countries, and can give you way more than 3cm.


----------



## 11gaijin (Aug 14, 2018)

Not possible imo.


----------



## Gandy (Aug 15, 2018)

SchrodingersDick said:


> It’s not illegal, performed in first world countries, and can give you way more than 3cm.



More and more countries are banning it due to the high risk of permanent injury and possibility of never being to walk again. One of the few places on Earth you can get it now is India due to corruption and lack of supervision of doctors.

https://www.nzherald.co.nz/world/news/article.cfm?c_id=2&objectid=10409409


----------



## SchrodingersDick (Aug 15, 2018)

Gandy said:


> More and more countries are banning it due to the high risk of permanent injury and possibility of never being to walk again. One of the few places on Earth you can get it now is India due to corruption and lack of supervision of doctors.
> 
> https://www.nzherald.co.nz/world/news/article.cfm?c_id=2&objectid=10409409


Also incorrect. I know this cause like a week ago I was looking up clinics in Florida. It’s not banned. It’s medical purpose is to correct leg length discrepancies.. leg lengthening is just the cosmetic purpose. It’s safe if done by a good doc and monitored.. and provided you don’t go over like 2-3 inches


----------



## Afrikancel (Aug 15, 2018)

Nothing natural.
Sorry OP. Wear lifts and grow your hair vertically.


----------



## Nibba (Aug 15, 2018)

Afrikancel said:


> Nothing natural.
> Sorry OP. Wear lifts and grow your hair vertically.


>Wear lifts
yep
>grow your hair vertically
makes you look like a coping manlet


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Aug 16, 2018)

NoHabloIngles said:


> But at the end of the day, that's not your natural height. Females seek a guy who is naturally tall, not someone who imitates a certain height with shoes. If you manage to bring a girl to your crib and manage to sex her a bit. The moment you take off those shoes, you already know shes putting her shit back on and leaving your ass.


She won't leave because of a 1 inch insole. 1 inch is barely noticeable.


----------

